# Dosing Hydrogen Peroxide that contains Acetanilide



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

I am unable to find any food-grade Hydrogen Peroxide where I live. However I was able to find medicine-grade 3% hydrogen peroxide that contains 0.24% acetanilide, which I understand is added to help prevent hydrogen peroxide from decomposing. 

However does anyone know whether it's safe for fish and invertebrates?? I have not been able to find anything online about it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is an interesting report on acetanilide: http://www.fishersci.com/msds?productName=AC150810010&produc

From another msds: "No data on prolonged fish toxicity and toxicity
to terrestrial organisms are available."

That at least suggests that it would be better to find hydrogen peroxide that doesn't contain any, but it may be that all H2O2 sold for home use does contain it.

I also found this in another report: "Special stabilizers are added during the manufacture of all grades of hydrogen peroxide to inhibit the catalytic decomposition effect of metals and other impurities that may accidentally contaminate the chemical during shipment, storage, and handling." So, that may mean that all of the H2O2 we can get does have this stuff in it.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

drug store sold 3% one is fine. everyone is using it and most probably does not even know its not pure h2o2


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

wonderful thanks! I will try it on my next waterchange..


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

be aware it kills filter bacteria. to avoid it, dont run filter in treated water for few hours


----------

